# Joost?



## Rabowke (19. April 2007)

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem neuen Projekt der Skype/Kazaa Gründer gemacht: Joost?

_Hinter Joost steckt ein Peer-to-Peer-Netzwerk. Für das Fernsehen auf dem Computer müssen trotz fortgeschrittener Videokompression mittels H.264-Codec riesige Datenmengen verschickt werden - viel zu teuer, wenn jeder Nutzer von einem zentralen Server die Daten bekommen müsste. Stattdessen wird jeder Nutzer von Joost selber zum Server. Dazu sind alle Sendungen in zehn Sekunden lange Schnipsel aufgeteilt. Ruft man eine Sendung ab, sucht sich Joost bei allen anderen Nutzern die entsprechenden Schnipsel zusammen. Nur falls die Schnipsel im gesamten Netzwerk nicht zu finden sind, muss auf den zentralen Joost-Rechner zugegriffen werden._

Falls jemand bereits dort angemeldet ist, würde ich mich über eine Einladung zum Beta-Test freuen. Als e-Mail kann rabauke [at] atwork-clan [dot] de benutzt werden. Danke schonmal.


----------



## pilli (19. April 2007)

Ich auch, ich auch, bitte bitte....
Email: cpille @ gmx.de (ohne die Leerzeichen)
Danke


----------



## INU-ID (19. April 2007)

Auch will... *bettel*

inu.id @ gmx .de (auch ohne Leerzeichen)


----------



## ananas45 (19. April 2007)

ich *hüstel* auch

ananas45 @ hotmail. com

  

oh man, ich komm mir vor wie Bettler


----------



## Kevex (19. April 2007)

mykevex @ web.de


----------



## balrog (19. April 2007)

Kevex am 19.04.2007 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> mykevex @ web.de



asterixhuetchen [at] gmail.com würde mich freuen eine Einladung zu bekommen.


----------



## GorrestFump (19. April 2007)

lsdimwunderland @ yahoo.de


----------



## bsekranker (19. April 2007)

Treibt sich hier im Forum überhaupt jemand mit 'nem Beta-Zugang rum? ^^


Würde mich natürlich auch freuen:

bsekranker [at] gmail [dot] com


----------



## Timofei (19. April 2007)

Ich will bitte bitte auch eine Einladung:
atommy82 @ yahoo . de


----------



## LordMephisto (19. April 2007)

Nehme auch einen   

lordmephisto [at] arcor [dot] de


----------



## taks (19. April 2007)

Wohlstandskind @ tequila.li

um was gehts eigentlich?


----------



## DawnHellscream (19. April 2007)

taks am 19.04.2007 19:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Wohlstandskind @ tequila.li
> 
> um was gehts eigentlich?




gratis pommäs

DawnHellscream@hotmail.com

bitte rot-weiß


----------



## Danielovitch (19. April 2007)

DawnHellscream am 19.04.2007 19:18 schrieb:
			
		

> taks am 19.04.2007 19:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da mach ich doch mit

danielovitch@gmx.de


----------



## algiordino (19. April 2007)

bnk@arcor.de


----------



## pirx (19. April 2007)

Kleiner Tipp: Schaut euch mal die Blogs der Typen an, vielleicht findet ihr jemanden der Invites verteilt ...


----------



## Timofei (19. April 2007)

pirx am 19.04.2007 21:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Kleiner Tipp: Schaut euch mal die Blogs der Typen an, vielleicht findet ihr jemanden der Invites verteilt ...



WAS IST EIN "BLOG"?


----------



## DawnHellscream (19. April 2007)

Timofei am 19.04.2007 21:59 schrieb:
			
		

> pirx am 19.04.2007 21:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




zusammenfassung von papier zum draufschreiben ..für -,49 bei Pfennigpfeifer


----------



## fake-plastic-tree (20. April 2007)

Soooo viele schön EMailadressen. Da gibt's wieder was zu tun. 



Spoiler



muahahahaha, und keiner kann mich aufhalten


----------



## bsekranker (20. April 2007)

fake-plastic-tree am 20.04.2007 11:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> muahahahaha, und keiner kann mich aufhalten


* bsekranker sets mode: +b fake-plastic-tree!*@*

:>


----------



## mastermaisi777 (21. April 2007)

falls sich jemand findet einladun an :
martin.maisriemler@aon.at


----------



## ananas45 (21. April 2007)

bsekranker am 20.04.2007 15:06 schrieb:
			
		

> fake-plastic-tree am 20.04.2007 11:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hast du schonw as bekommen? ich würde schwerst tippen dass Einladungen nur an Sternies geschickt wurden


----------



## bsekranker (21. April 2007)

ananas45 am 21.04.2007 11:22 schrieb:
			
		

> bsekranker am 20.04.2007 15:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hab noch nichts gekriegt - COs haben wohl Vorrang.


----------



## Timofei (22. April 2007)

Hat wirklich noch gar kein einziger von euch ne Einladung ergattert?

wenn doch bitte ein wenig zeit nehmen und uns (also mir auch!) eine Einladung schicken,bitte bitte...


----------



## Rabowke (22. April 2007)

Sobald ich eine Einladung bekomme, lad ich natürlich den zweiten in diesem Thread ein, der dann den dritten usw.usf.

Interessant ist es ja, wieviel man pro 'Account' neu Einladen kann. Sollten es unbegrenzt sein, werd ich natürlich alle hier aus diesem Thread einladen, ansonsten halt wie oben erwähnt: wer zu erst kommt, joost zu erst.

;>


----------



## klausbyte (23. April 2007)

bannii@gmail.com !


----------



## mjp (26. April 2007)

mist verdammter....
da nutzt man mal die Suchfunktion und dann ist es die falsche... *grrr*
Natürlich habe ich gesucht, aber links unterm Menü. Denn da steht groß "Suche". Das Ding über'm Forum vergesse ich jedesmal, was bei der Größe kein WUnder ist!!!

@Redaktion: *WinkMitDemZaunpfahl*

So, trage mich ebenfalls als Bittsteller ein.


----------



## PForsberg (26. April 2007)

*auch bittstell*

heikokreienkamp @ gmx.de


----------



## bsekranker (2. Mai 2007)

So langsam könnten mal die erste Einladungen ankommen:

[q=[url=http://www.joost.com/blog/2007/05/joost-now-for-friends-edition.html]Joost-Blog[/url]]And in a very exciting update, as of today you'll be able to invite as many friends as you'd like to Joost. Now, when you visit the "Invite Friends" widget, you'll be able to share Joost with an unlimited number of friends, family, colleagues - or anyone else you know.[/quote]


----------



## fabi15 (2. Mai 2007)

Ich hab dem ersten (rabauke) und dem letzten (bsekranker) nun mal ein invite zukommen lassen, die werden sicherlich weitere verteilen   

greetz fabian


----------



## Lennt (2. Mai 2007)

Na dann mal her damit bitte:
derlennt@gmail.com


----------



## Decke (2. Mai 2007)

Ich hätte auch gerne eine   
rudi.christoph@googlemail.com
Ich glaube für googlemail braucht man auch eine Einladung. Wer eine haben möchte einfach mal fragen ^^.

MFG
Decke


----------



## ananas45 (2. Mai 2007)

fabi15 am 02.05.2007 21:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab dem ersten (rabauke) und dem letzten (bsekranker) nun mal ein invite zukommen lassen, die werden sicherlich weitere verteilen


typisch. wieso haben die Sternies immer Vorrang?   

Rabowke her mit der Einladung 

edit: verdammt, ich bin ja gar nicht zweiter  :-o


----------



## Xzivik (2. Mai 2007)

ananas45 am 02.05.2007 21:58 schrieb:
			
		

> fabi15 am 02.05.2007 21:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



auch haben will

xzivik@gmx.at


----------



## ananas45 (2. Mai 2007)

achja, ich hab heut übrigens Geburtstag, also her mit der Einladung


----------



## bierchen (2. Mai 2007)

ananas45 am 02.05.2007 21:58 schrieb:
			
		

> fabi15 am 02.05.2007 21:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Natürliche Selektion. 
Du hast doch auch lieber mit hübschen Mädels zu tun als mit heruntergekommenen Nerds.


----------



## Rabowke (3. Mai 2007)

fabi15 am 02.05.2007 21:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab dem ersten (rabauke) und dem letzten (bsekranker) nun mal ein invite zukommen lassen, die werden sicherlich weitere verteilen
> 
> greetz fabian


Hey Cool, danke dir. Hab grad die e-Mail erhalten. Wenn ich das jetzt noch durchsehe wie ich die nächsten Leute einlade, dann lad ich Nr. 2 in diesem Thread ein ( oder halt soviel wie möglich ), die dann die Nachfolgenden etc.

Aber erstmal ein dickes Danke an Fabian.


----------



## Schisshase (3. Mai 2007)

r.grabarz@gmx.de    

thx


----------



## blade88 (3. Mai 2007)

Will auch 
dazworker @ web.de (ohne Leerzeichen ums @ natürlich)

Herzlichen Dank schonmal


----------



## Schisshase (3. Mai 2007)

blade88 am 03.05.2007 09:54 schrieb:
			
		

> dazworker@web.de
> sven_petersen13@hotmail.com


Sie haben Post.


----------



## HanFred (3. Mai 2007)

also interessant sieht das schon aus...
wäre demnach auch nicht einem test abgeneigt.

darf ich auch einen invite haben?  

xardaz[at]web.de


----------



## fuse (3. Mai 2007)

Schisshase am 03.05.2007 12:28 schrieb:
			
		

> blade88 am 03.05.2007 09:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thx, werds am wochenende gleich mal testen


----------



## Onlinestate (3. Mai 2007)

Würd mich auch über eine Einladung freuen^^

ghostmail[at]online.de


----------



## fabi15 (3. Mai 2007)

Onlinestate am 03.05.2007 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Würd mich auch über eine Einladung freuen^^
> 
> ghostmail[at]online.de


got mail 

wer jetzt noch keine hat, dem würd ich auch noch welche ausgeben, aber bevor ich jetzt auf gut glück welche verschick lass ichs lieber^^   

btw. wie beende ich joost eigentlich richtig, ohne über den task-manager zu gehen?


----------



## HanFred (3. Mai 2007)

fabi15 am 03.05.2007 14:36 schrieb:
			
		

> wer jetzt noch keine hat, dem würd ich auch noch welche ausgeben, aber bevor ich jetzt auf gut glück welche verschick lass ichs lieber^^


hier!  
büttebütte.


----------



## fabi15 (3. Mai 2007)

HanFred am 03.05.2007 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> fabi15 am 03.05.2007 14:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ananas45 (3. Mai 2007)

So, außer die Sternies haben alle von mir ne Einladung bekommen  

nein war Spaß, die CCs und COs haben auch Post, sowie der Rest in dem Thread, die noch nix hatten.

Macht einen Höllenspaß mit Einladungen um sich zu werfen  

mfg
Ice


----------



## fiumpf (3. Mai 2007)

ananas45 am 03.05.2007 15:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Macht einen Höllenspaß mit Einladungen um sich zu werfen




Schmeisst du auch eine zu mir??

büüüüddddhhhhäääää..........


----------



## Onlinestate (3. Mai 2007)

fabi15 am 03.05.2007 14:36 schrieb:
			
		

> got mail


Schankedön   
Interessant dürfts wohl erst werden, wenn die großen Sender mitziehen. Verträge mit Viacom scheints ja bereits zu geben.



			
				fiumpf am 03.05.2007 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Schmeisst du auch eine zu mir??
> 
> büüüüddddhhhhäääää..........


Musst nur noch sagen an welche E-Mail-Adresse die Reise gehen soll.


----------



## fiumpf (3. Mai 2007)

Onlinestate am 03.05.2007 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Musst nur noch sagen an welche E-Mail-Adresse die Reise gehen soll.




fiumpf [ at ] arcor . de


----------



## Onlinestate (3. Mai 2007)

fiumpf am 03.05.2007 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> fiumpf [ at ] arcor . de


done...



			
				fabi15 am 03.05.2007 14:36 schrieb:
			
		

> btw. wie beende ich joost eigentlich richtig, ohne über den task-manager zu gehen?


Naja, du kannst mit Doppelklick die ganze Schoße im windowed-Mode laufen lassen und dann im Tray-Icon auf Exit gehen. Aber kacke, dass MyJost nur im Full-Screen-Modus geht.
Die Qualität soll ja besser werden, wenn mehr User das Tool nutzen wegen P2P. Denke mal, dass das dann auch noch wird.


----------



## fiumpf (3. Mai 2007)

Onlinestate am 03.05.2007 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> done...




Big THX  


Ist echt ne feine Sache.....


----------



## ananas45 (3. Mai 2007)

Onlinestate am 03.05.2007 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber kacke, dass MyJost nur im Full-Screen-Modus geht.


man kann auch in den Fenstermodus wechseln, da gibts einen Knopf (neben Standby)



> Die Qualität soll ja besser werden, wenn mehr User das Tool nutzen wegen P2P. Denke mal, dass das dann auch noch wird.



vllt bin ich zu HD-verwöhnt, aber die Quali kann wirklich besser werden

edit: @Bierchen: na warte, wir lassen uns nicht mehr viel länger von euch unterdrücken. Eure kapitalistische Imperialismus und die Ausbeutung der Kleinbürger Forenuser werden wir nicht mehr länger dulden... na warte bis die Revolution angebrochen ist, da hilft auch Weißbier nix mehr!

achja, wieso gibts eig. kein Bier Namens Fußpils?


----------



## bsekranker (3. Mai 2007)

fabi15 am 02.05.2007 21:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab dem ersten (rabauke) und dem letzten (bsekranker) nun mal ein invite zukommen lassen, die werden sicherlich weitere verteilen


Danke! 

Werd auch Invitations verteilen, sobald ich das Teil auf meinem XP-Rechner installiert hab - damit, dass 2000 nicht unterstützt wird, hätte ich ja fast rechnen müssen...


----------



## ananas45 (3. Mai 2007)

bsekranker am 03.05.2007 16:53 schrieb:
			
		

> fabi15 am 02.05.2007 21:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es haben doch alle was  

Außerdem ruckelts bei mir ziemlich dolle, liegt wohl an meinen schwachen PC


----------



## firewalker2k (3. Mai 2007)

Krieg ich auch eine?

firewalker2k [at] web [dot] de

Wär supi


----------



## SuB_ZeRo88 (3. Mai 2007)

wäre cool wenn mich auch jemand einladen könnte, würde dann die nächsten hier einladen wenn sich mir die möglichkeit gibt

g4mml0r [ at ] online [punkt] de


----------



## Succer (3. Mai 2007)

Der Betatest ist seit gestern offen, man braucht keine Einladung mehr!


----------



## firewalker2k (3. Mai 2007)

Succer am 03.05.2007 18:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Betatest ist seit gestern offen, man braucht keine Einladung mehr!



Hmm, habe nur gelesen, dass jeder User nun massig Einladungen hat.. Bzgl. einer offenen Anmeldung finde ich auf der Joost-Seite nichts


----------



## HanFred (3. Mai 2007)

fabi15 am 03.05.2007 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 03.05.2007 14:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


muchas gracias

ich verschick dann auch ein paar.


edit: lol? ich habe zwei einladungen bekommen und angeblich eine verschickt? das wüsste ich aber. *g*


----------



## ananas45 (3. Mai 2007)

HanFred am 03.05.2007 18:58 schrieb:
			
		

> edit: lol? ich habe zwei einladungen bekommen und angeblich eine verschickt? das wüsste ich aber. *g*



den Zweiten hast du wahrscheinlich von mir bekommen *g*
hab jetzt nich so drauf geachtet wer schon hat


----------



## HanFred (3. Mai 2007)

firewalker2k am 03.05.2007 17:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Krieg ich auch eine?
> 
> firewalker2k [at] web [dot] de
> 
> Wär supi


ok, ist raus.


----------



## HanFred (3. Mai 2007)

SuB_ZeRo88 am 03.05.2007 18:05 schrieb:
			
		

> wäre cool wenn mich auch jemand einladen könnte, würde dann die nächsten hier einladen wenn sich mir die möglichkeit gibt
> 
> g4mml0r [ at ] online [punkt] de


auch du hast eine.


----------



## HanFred (3. Mai 2007)

wer jetzt noch keine hat, einfach email hier drunter setzen.


----------



## Gesteini (3. Mai 2007)

HanFred am 03.05.2007 19:11 schrieb:
			
		

> wer jetzt noch keine hat, einfach email hier drunter setzen.


Dann meld ich mich mal und bitte um eine Einladung.   
Danke im Voraus.

gtafan@gmx.de


----------



## HanFred (3. Mai 2007)

Gesteini am 03.05.2007 19:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann meld ich mich mal und bitte um eine Einladung.
> Danke im Voraus.
> 
> gtafan@gmx.de


ok


----------



## firewalker2k (3. Mai 2007)

Danke HanFred


----------



## Succer (3. Mai 2007)

firewalker2k am 03.05.2007 18:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Succer am 03.05.2007 18:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Komisch, hast recht. Gestern konnte man sich unter "beta" noch ganz normal anmelden...


----------



## Gibion (3. Mai 2007)

Würd mich auch über eine Einladung freuen:

gibion@freenet.de


----------



## Gesteini (3. Mai 2007)

Gibion am 03.05.2007 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Würd mich auch über eine Einladung freuen:
> 
> gibion@freenet.de


Erledigt.


----------



## fiumpf (3. Mai 2007)

Gibion am 03.05.2007 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Würd mich auch über eine Einladung freuen:
> 
> gibion@freenet.de



Invited!


----------



## collysucker (3. Mai 2007)

fiumpf am 03.05.2007 20:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibion am 03.05.2007 20:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



collysucker [@] googlemail.com


----------



## Lennt (3. Mai 2007)

Und wie isses? Hatte leider noch keine Zeit, es downzuloaden. Also her mit euren Reviews!  Gibts auch Programme auf deutsch?


----------



## gamesfan1988 (3. Mai 2007)

Würde mich auch über eine Einladung freuen 

teamquebec[at]hotmail.de

danke


----------



## Gesteini (3. Mai 2007)

gamesfan1988 am 03.05.2007 20:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Würde mich auch über eine Einladung freuen
> 
> teamquebec[at]hotmail.de
> 
> danke





			
				collysucker am 03.05.2007 20:18 schrieb:
			
		

> collysucker [@] googlemail.com


Done.


----------



## gamesfan1988 (3. Mai 2007)

danke  

blöderweise bricht Joost bei mir immer die Verbindung bzw ich kann keine Sendung ansehen...

kA woran das liegt

hat noch jemand das gleiche Problem ?

MfG


----------



## Gesteini (3. Mai 2007)

gamesfan1988 am 03.05.2007 21:01 schrieb:
			
		

> danke
> 
> blöderweise bricht Joost bei mir immer die Verbindung bzw ich kann keine Sendung ansehen...
> 
> ...


https://www.joost.com/support/faq/P...-cant-get-the-application-to-run-What-do-I-do

Geht mir auch so, hab wie im obigen Link beschrieben auch alle Ports geöffnet aber nix zu sehen.
Weiß auch nicht weiter?


----------



## gamesfan1988 (3. Mai 2007)

Gesteini am 03.05.2007 21:04 schrieb:
			
		

> https://www.joost.com/support/faq/P...-cant-get-the-application-to-run-What-do-I-do
> 
> Geht mir auch so, hab wie im obigen Link beschrieben auch alle Ports geöffnet aber nix zu sehen.
> Weiß auch nicht weiter?


Ich hab jetzt mal Kaspersky ganz beendet und Joost dann neu gestartet und jetzt gehts 

MfG

EDIT: zu früh gefreut, kaum hab ich nen Sender gewechselt hauts mich wieder raus....


----------



## SuB_ZeRo88 (3. Mai 2007)

HanFred am 03.05.2007 19:10 schrieb:
			
		

> SuB_ZeRo88 am 03.05.2007 18:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




vielen vielen dank!


----------



## ETWOLF (3. Mai 2007)

ich fänds auch cool, wenn ich ne einladung bekommen würde   

MarcelColli@gmx.net


----------



## Gesteini (3. Mai 2007)

ETWOLF am 03.05.2007 22:30 schrieb:
			
		

> ich fänds auch cool, wenn ich ne einladung bekommen würde
> 
> MarcelColli@gmx.net


Hast Post.


----------



## Zapped (3. Mai 2007)

Gesteini am 03.05.2007 22:39 schrieb:
			
		

> ETWOLF am 03.05.2007 22:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sapped@gmx.de


----------



## ETWOLF (3. Mai 2007)

Gesteini am 03.05.2007 22:39 schrieb:
			
		

> ETWOLF am 03.05.2007 22:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





boah danke, das ging ja schnell


----------



## Gesteini (3. Mai 2007)

Zapped am 03.05.2007 22:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Sapped@gmx.de


Erledigt.


----------



## Zapped (3. Mai 2007)

Gesteini am 03.05.2007 22:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Zapped am 03.05.2007 22:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sei bedankt


----------



## Kevex (3. Mai 2007)

ich habe auch post, vielen dank


----------



## klausbyte (3. Mai 2007)

dankeschön ich hab jetz au^^

kann au weitere einladen


----------



## pilli (4. Mai 2007)

ja, mich bitte:
cpille @ gmx.de


----------



## LordMephisto (4. Mai 2007)

pilli am 04.05.2007 10:38 schrieb:
			
		

> ja, mich bitte:
> cpille @ gmx.de


done

Keine Ahnung wer mir eine Einladung zukommen ließ, auf jeden Fall merci


----------



## fabo-erc (4. Mai 2007)

moin 

ich haet auch gern eine 

fabian[punkt]weber[at]gmx[punkt]de


danke

-fabo


----------



## HanFred (4. Mai 2007)

fabo-erc am 04.05.2007 10:49 schrieb:
			
		

> moin
> 
> ich haet auch gern eine
> 
> ...


ist raus.


----------



## pilli (4. Mai 2007)

Danke


----------



## fabo-erc (4. Mai 2007)

thx

-fabo


----------



## ananas45 (4. Mai 2007)

LordMephisto am 04.05.2007 10:46 schrieb:
			
		

> pilli am 04.05.2007 10:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pilli ich hab dir doch auch einen geschickt, wie alle anderen auf den ersten zwei Seiten, haste den nich bekommen?


----------



## LordMephisto (4. Mai 2007)

ananas45 am 04.05.2007 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> pilli ich hab dir doch auch einen geschickt, wie alle anderen auf den ersten zwei Seiten, haste den nich bekommen?


Da steht nix von ananas, aber wenn du ice ice bist, dann war die Einladung von dir


----------



## struy (5. Mai 2007)

Dann reih ich mich auch mal ein:
struy [at] gmx.ch


----------



## Onlinestate (5. Mai 2007)

struy am 05.05.2007 22:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann reih ich mich auch mal ein:
> struy [at] gmx.ch


done


----------



## gamesfan1988 (5. Mai 2007)

struy am 05.05.2007 22:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann reih ich mich auch mal ein:
> struy [at] gmx.ch


hast post

EDIT: zu langsam, naja doppelt hält besser


----------



## struy (5. Mai 2007)

gamesfan1988 am 05.05.2007 22:18 schrieb:
			
		

> EDIT: zu langsam, naja doppelt hält besser


Da hast du völlig recht  .
Danke euch beiden  .


----------



## Avenga (6. Mai 2007)

könnte ich wohl auch eine bekommen
alois[punkt]moser[at]gmx[punkt]at


----------



## d00mfreak (6. Mai 2007)

jo, ich will auch mitmachen, oder komm ich schon zu spät?
An:
d00mfreak@hotmail.com 
pls, thx

Offtopic: Einige Spammer wirds freuen, sooo viele E-Mailadressen^^


----------



## Gesteini (6. Mai 2007)

d00mfreak am 06.05.2007 13:37 schrieb:
			
		

> jo, ich will auch mitmachen, oder komm ich schon zu spät?
> An:
> d00mfreak@hotmail.com
> pls, thx





			
				Avenga am 06.05.2007 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> könnte ich wohl auch eine bekommen
> alois[punkt]moser[at]gmx[punkt]at


Bitteschön.

edit: Endlich funktionierts bei mir auch, juhu.


----------



## d00mfreak (6. Mai 2007)

Gesteini am 06.05.2007 14:00 schrieb:
			
		

> d00mfreak am 06.05.2007 13:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ein fettes thx


----------



## pirx (6. Mai 2007)

Oha, scheint ja Bewegung in die Sache zu kommen   

spam500[@]gmx.ch

danke danke


----------



## Gesteini (6. Mai 2007)

pirx am 06.05.2007 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Oha, scheint ja Bewegung in die Sache zu kommen
> 
> spam500[@]gmx.ch
> 
> danke danke


Erledigt.


----------



## Timofei (9. Mai 2007)

Es geht aber ich bin doch ein wenig enttäuscht...

Bisher finde ich da nix was mich interessiert!

Ihr schon?wenn ja was?


----------



## Spcial (27. Mai 2007)

Hätte auch gerne eine Einladung. Wäre nett!   

fox_ypmovj@trashmail.net

mfg


----------



## Gesteini (27. Mai 2007)

Spcial am 27.05.2007 02:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte auch gerne eine Einladung. Wäre nett!
> 
> fox_ypmovj@trashmail.net
> 
> mfg



Bitteschön.


----------



## Spcial (27. Mai 2007)

Gesteini am 27.05.2007 09:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Bitteschön.


danke   

edit: ohne jetzt den ganzen thread zu lesen. gibt es oder kommen auch sender mit deutscher sprache?

mfg


----------



## Gesteini (27. Mai 2007)

Spcial am 27.05.2007 11:39 schrieb:
			
		

> edit: ohne jetzt den ganzen thread zu lesen. gibt es oder kommen auch sender mit deutscher sprache?
> 
> mfg



Nein und vielleicht. 
Hier mal aus einem Artikel von netzwelt.de über Joost: http://www.netzwelt.de/news/75137-kino-auf-knopfdruck-iptv-mit.html



> [...]
> Für die Startphase konnte sich Joost bereits der Unterstützung von Warner Bros., Viacom, Paramount Pictures, MTV, VH1, Endemol und CBS versichern. Auf diese Weise landet auch international bekannter Content in der Sendeliste. Deutsche Anbieter sind bisher noch Fehlanzeige, allerdings konnte Joost kürzlich Permira und KKR an Bord holen. Diese Investoren sind an Pro7 und Sat.1 beteiligt, deutschsprachige Inhalte sind also für die Zukunft durchaus denkbar.
> 
> Derzeit ist die Auswahl an Sendern allerdings noch beschränkt: Zwar sollen später mehr als 80 Kanäle in Joost verfügbar sein, von dieser Zahl ist die Betaversion allerdings noch weit entfernt.
> [...]


----------



## Onlinestate (27. Mai 2007)

Ich seh grade IMF-Germany. Da laufen momentan deutsche Musikvideos, aber ich schau mal, was es sonst noch so gibt, da in den letzten Tagen wohl ein großes Update an Sendern gab.


----------



## MoS (27. Mai 2007)

Ich würde auch gern eingeladen werden 
pvoegele[at]gmx[punkt]de


----------



## Onlinestate (27. Mai 2007)

MoS am 27.05.2007 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde auch gern eingeladen werden
> pvoegele[at]gmx[punkt]de


done


----------



## Gesteini (27. Mai 2007)

MoS am 27.05.2007 13:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde auch gern eingeladen werden
> pvoegele[at]gmx[punkt]de


Erledigt.

btw: Kommt auch bei euch vermehrt die Meldung, dass die jeweilige Sendung grad nicht "available" ist?  

ups, da war jemand schneller ...


----------



## MoS (27. Mai 2007)

@OnlineState und Gesteini: Danke!


----------



## mjp (5. Juni 2007)

Ok, ich habe meinen Account bereitsm bin also aus dem Rennen. Kann euch aber die Quelle empfehlen:
wissenbelastet.com
Dort gibt es einen entsprechenden Beitrag mit ganz vielen Einladungen.  Bisher sind alle Wünsche (Joost betreffend) erfüllt worden!


----------



## annon11 (10. Juni 2007)

Kann mir einer sagen welche Sender man mit dem Prog gucken kann?


----------



## Onlinestate (10. Juni 2007)

annon11 am 10.06.2007 20:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir einer sagen welche Sender man mit dem Prog gucken kann?


Bisher sind es eigentlich keine Live-Sendungen, zumindest hab ich noch keine gesehen. Es sind immer jeweils eigene Sendungen, zB Musik-Videos oder andere Beiträge.


----------



## smirking-joe88 (20. Juni 2007)

ähm könnt mir vllt au jemand mal ne einladung schicken? bitte!
bam9087@hotmail.de


----------



## LordMephisto (20. Juni 2007)

smirking-joe88 am 20.06.2007 22:12 schrieb:
			
		

> ähm könnt mir vllt au jemand mal ne einladung schicken? bitte!
> bam9087@hotmail.de


done


----------



## Eol_Ruin (20. Juni 2007)

Wie sind denn die Programme und die Quali die man damit sehen kann?
Lohnt es sich?

Wenn ja - kann mich jemand einladen:
eol_ruin[at]gmx.at

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## LordMephisto (20. Juni 2007)

Eol_Ruin am 20.06.2007 22:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sind denn die Programme und die Quali die man damit sehen kann?
> Lohnt es sich?
> 
> Wenn ja - kann mich jemand einladen:
> ...


Quali ist eigentlich ganz gut, ich hab aber noch garnicht so viel damit gemacht.
Hab dich mal eingeladen, schau es dir einfach an


----------



## annon11 (1. Juli 2007)

Hat jemand noch ne Einladung frei?

jan.jasper[at]ewetel.net


----------



## gamesfan1988 (1. Juli 2007)

annon11 am 01.07.2007 17:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand noch ne Einladung frei?
> 
> jan.jasper[at]ewetel.net


hab dir ne einladung geschickt

MfG


----------



## Ted88 (3. Juli 2007)

Hier gibts Einladungen, toll.  

Bitte schickt mir mal eine, wär sehr nett.
tino_zimmer[at]web.de
Auf sowas warte ich schon lange


----------



## smirking-joe88 (3. Juli 2007)

LordMephisto am 20.06.2007 22:23 schrieb:
			
		

> smirking-joe88 am 20.06.2007 22:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thx
echt cooles programm, auch wenn es bei mir manchmal ewig dauert...naja mit dsl light...


----------



## besitzerer (7. Juli 2007)

Wenn noch jemand eine Einladung frei hat:

DaFFiD@gmx.net

Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## INU-ID (30. August 2007)

INU-ID am 19.04.2007 16:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Auch will... *bettel*
> 
> inu.id @ gmx .de (auch ohne Leerzeichen)




Joa, nach wie vor würde ich mich über eine Einladung freuen......^^


----------



## HanFred (30. August 2007)

ich versuch's mal... benutze das prog kaum noch. es ist nicht so mein fall vom angebot her.


----------



## Kevin1965 (30. August 2007)

Ich habe mal im Internet wegen der Anmeldung recherchiert und habe folgendes gefunden:

"Für alle die den Link nicht kennen, kann man sich für Joost "anmelden"
Klick mich sanft
https://joost.com/presents/gigaom-newteevee/
Ich habs probiert und es geht.
Einfach dort anmelden.
Auf die E-Mail warten.
Downloadlink ist in der E-Mail
Downloaden.
Nochmal anmelden.(In Joost)
und fertig "

Aber vorsicht: Ich weiss nicht, ob dies funktioniert!!! 

Habe diesen Hinweis von chip.

Wäre aber für ein Feedback dankbar.


----------



## gamesfan1988 (30. August 2007)

INU-ID am 30.08.2007 16:05 schrieb:
			
		

> INU-ID am 19.04.2007 16:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hab dir eine Einladung geschickt 

MfG


----------



## HanFred (30. August 2007)

Ted88, besitzerer und INU-ID: ihr habt post.

edit: naja, doppelt ist besser als gar nix. *g*


----------



## AUTlifeless (31. August 2007)

Das könnte euch vielleicht behilflich sein 

http://joost.com/presents/gigaom-newteevee/


----------



## Kevin1965 (4. Oktober 2007)

So wie es aussieht, kann man das Programm jetzt ohne Anmeldung downloaden:

http://www.winload.de/download/66951/Internet/Internettools/Joost.1.0.html

Da ich es aber nicht ohne eine Meinung zu hören installieren will, bitte ich um User-Rezension.

Wie gefällt es euch?


----------



## mastermaisi777 (7. Dezember 2007)

Kevin1965 am 04.10.2007 18:46 schrieb:
			
		

> So wie es aussieht, kann man das Programm jetzt ohne Anmeldung downloaden:
> 
> http://www.winload.de/download/66951/Internet/Internettools/Joost.1.0.html
> 
> ...


so ich grabe den thread wieder aus   

inzwischen hat sich einiges getan bei joost es gibt einige sender mehr und di übertagung läuft in meinen augen stabieler (habe ( 2048/384 kbit) internet )als vorher , also grund genug um sich das nochmal anzusehen , achja man kann ejtzt auch ohne einladung gucken.


----------

